# position number estimate Adelaide



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

can some people provide their position number for Adelaide team Q? and if they had any contact with CO lately?

I am at around 600178XX and I want to estimate how long do I have to wait until I get an answer from the CO! Last contact with CO was 5 weeks ago.

Regards.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

xsimio said:


> can some people provide their position number for Adelaide team Q? and if they had any contact with CO lately?
> 
> I am at around 600178XX and I want to estimate how long do I have to wait until I get an answer from the CO! Last contact with CO was 5 weeks ago.
> 
> Regards.


Hi xsimio,

For me, position number is 600005XX. Last contact with CO was on 5th November


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

What is the meaning of position number?


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> What is the meaning of position number?


looking at your signature you are getting pretty quick response from CO. Makes me optimistic  BTW where can i find position number?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> What is the meaning of position number?


The Position Number is the DIBP position number of the Case Officer, it is the position within the DIBP staffing structure that they are attached to, while they do those particular duties. Position numbers, with different numbers of course, exist throughout the Australian Public Service.

For example, if a DIBP team is supposed to have 15 staff, there will be 15 position numbers, all different. (They don't all have to be filled at the same time, of course.) 

When a Case Officer moves to another position, or another team, or gets a promotion, etc, their HR section moves them to that position, and that will have a different position number. Each position may be at the same or different levels and pay rates.

So the position number identifies the staffing position that a Case Officer is in at that moment. It identifies (to DIBP, not the public) the grade/level of the position, and that positions's location within their structure - which branch, which team, etc, and from that, the level of authority called "delegation" to do certain things, which are based on both the position level, and that particular position.

If necessary, the position number can be used to identify an officer - it's not hard for DIBP to look at their systems and see from the Position number who was in that position, even well into the past, even without a full name (and that protects the Case Officer). 
*
The position number bears absolutely no relation at all to where your application is in the visa process.*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

kaju is correct, as *Position Number* has nothing to do with an applicants Visa process/stage.


MOREOVER the position number is mentioned in the CO's signature AND NOT after/against the applicants information.




kaju said:


> The Position Number is the DIBP position number of the Case Officer, it is the position within the DIBP staffing structure that they are attached to, while they do those particular duties. Position numbers, with different numbers of course, exist throughout the Australian Public Service.
> 
> For example, if a DIBP team is supposed to have 15 staff, there will be 15 position numbers, all different. (They don't all have to be filled at the same time, of course.)
> 
> ...


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

kaju said:


> The position number bears absolutely no relation at all to where your application is in the visa process.[/B][/U]


This is what I was mainly interested in .


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> This is what I was mainly interested in .


That's why I put it in bold, at the end of the message! 



Jeeten#80 said:


> kaju is correct..


I ought to be, I have _a lot_ of personal experience working in a wide range of DIBP positions, (and of course different position numbers) myself. 

Also, position numbers relate directly to salary actually received, and to the legal authority for the actions allowed to be undertaken by the holder of the specific position.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

kaju said:


> That's why I put it in bold, at the end of the message!


Cool


----------

